# Slingshot Tournament In Spain



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello Slingshot Forum friends!!!

During my usual August vacations, I had the opportunity to travel to the south of Spain, in the Andalucia region. In the lovely and friendly village of *La Barca De La Florida*, popular festivities were being held. Among many traditional activities, there was a slingshot (tirachinas) tournament. Some of the guys who were organizing the tournament are my friends on Facebook and other web forums. So, I gather some information and went there to participate. It was a lot of fun!!

The tournament (tirada) was divided into several categories, according to age and expertise. I was inscribed on the "Elite" category (LOL!!!! Don't really know why ) and I managed to hit 14 plates in a possible of 20. Not bad, I guess, for a first time tournament!!

Well, but I've gained way more that those 14 hits... I've made more friends and met some nice people (who are, of course, slingshot afficionados)

My best regards to the nice people of La Barca!! I truly hope to participate in more similar events next year (or even in 2015)

And all the best to the *Asociacion de Tirachinas Siglo XXI* (Slingshot Association XXI Century),who has done much in benefit of this sport.

Hope you like the pictures!!!

Gracias amigos!!!!!

Cheers ...Q















Some scenes of my trip to the south of Portugal and Andalucia. On the left, the portuguese village of Mértola, with its river Guadiana. On the right, a providential holm oak, fallen on the countryside. I took some forks out of it!!!



























The Slingshot Association XXI Century. A sign of the tournament, posted on a coffee shop window. A nice t-shirt with the Association's logo. A traditional Spanish slingshot (tirachinas) that I've bought as a souvenir!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

A precision slingshot, Spanish style, with a very ergonomic handle.









Practising with leather targets of different sizes, before the tournament. Distances were of 10 meters.

































Various participants in the tournament, of different categories. There were really good marksmen in here!!!









A view of the target setting (clay discs, of about 12cm wide)









A very funny, yet functional slingshot!!!! 









Last, but not least, a gathering, with lots of food, in the end of the tournament!! Pretty cool!!!

The mayor of the village delivered the prizes and trophies, on the stage.

* For a better view, you can click on the pictures*

Thanks!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like a wonderful time. Thanks for the photos Q.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Very nice and beautiful country side.

wll


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

you lucky dog ! thanks for the pics !


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great post, Q. Glad to hear you had a great time


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Great trip nice photos Thank you for sharing your vacation

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

It is really nice to see events like this and to have such good participation too.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Wow!!!

Un fuerte abrazo Hugo


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Awesome!!um dia vou ter que participar  deve ser uma experiência fantástica!!
Abraço


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That looks like a wonderful event!!
Thank you for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

quarterinmynose said:


> Looks like a wonderful time. Thanks for the photos Q.


Thanks for watching, QIMN!!!

It was a lot of fun indeed. Spanish traditional tournaments, like this one, usually use, as targets, clay discs. So, you can guess that was very cool!! 

Anyway, I learned a lot of tips there, from very experienced guys. I'll be trying to participate in future events, that's for sure!!

Best regards ...Q



wll said:


> Very nice and beautiful country side.
> 
> wll


Thank you so much, my friend!!!!

Cheers ...Q



Imperial said:


> you lucky dog ! thanks for the pics !


LOL!!!! I wasn't so lucky. Tournaments like this one are always happening in Spain. Unfortunately, not so much in Portugal.

Many thanks for watching, Imperial!!

Cheers ...Q



LVO said:


> Great post, Q. Glad to hear you had a great time


Thank you very much, my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q



oldmiser said:


> Great trip nice photos Thank you for sharing your vacation
> 
> ~AKAOldmiser


Thanks for your feedback, sir!!!

Best regards ...Q



flipgun said:


> It is really nice to see events like this and to have such good participation too.


Yes, in Spain are very common, both in the South and North.

The slingshot sport is strong there!!

Cheers ...Q



alfshooter said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> Un fuerte abrazo Hugo


HOLA Alfredo!!!! :wave:

Una pequeña viaje hasta la Barca, en el sur!!

Ha conocido un hombre (no me recuerdo de su nombre ahora) que me a dicho que te conocia. El me a dicho que tenias una página en el Facebook.

Bueno, tenemos que nos contactar más!!!

Y como esta tudo con vosotros, amigo??

Un abrazo ...Q



slingshooterPT said:


> Awesome!!um dia vou ter que participar  deve ser uma experiência fantástica!!
> Abraço


Muito bom!!! A única hipótese de participar em torneios de fisgas perto de casa é em Espanha!!

Obrigado pelo comentário!!

Abraço ...Q



M.J said:


> That looks like a wonderful event!!
> Thank you for sharing the pictures!


It was an awesome event indeed!! I'll be trying to attend future ones in Spain!!

Thanks for watching, M.J!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Gracias por compartir las fotos del evento!!! Acá en México estamos en planes para organizar una competencia también.

Saludos!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm just another grateful forum rat who much appreciates your sharing of the tournament. It looks like there were many in attendance from Espana y Portugal. Muchas gracias senior para su post! (Lo siento, yo no habla Portugesa)


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh very well done!! What an awesome experience THIS must have been for you. And an impressively large gathering as well. Ha! It appears we really need to get our act together here in the US. 

*THANKS* for sharing your fotos and travel adventures, Q. What fun*!!!!*


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Now that looks like a good time! :king: :king: :king:


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Happy land and much enjoyment over there. Our spanish cousins are closer to the slinghots sport then us. Thanks Hugo for the report and congrats for your achievement. I'm looking forward to seeing more news from you. Have a great time in that wonderful and friendly land.

Bob.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Man that looks like a wonderful time! Thanks for posting those pics, I really enjoy them!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

BAT said:


> Gracias por compartir las fotos del evento!!! Acá en México estamos en planes para organizar una competencia también.
> 
> Saludos!!


Muchas gracias por mirar, BAT!!

Fuerza para el evento a México!!

Saludos ...Q



Chuck Daehler said:


> I'm just another grateful forum rat who much appreciates your sharing of the tournament. It looks like there were many in attendance from Espana y Portugal. Muchas gracias senior para su post! (Lo siento, yo no habla Portugesa)


Many thanks for your feedback, Chuck!!

Unfortunately (or fortunately) the sport of slingshots isn't widespread in Portugal, in spite the fact of slingshots are very popular here as toys or souvenirs.

Nevertheless, Spain is very close to my country and the tradition of competitions and tournaments is strong there! I'm thinking of attending a few more!!

And thanks for your effort of speaking Castillian (Spanish). Although it is very different from Portuguese, I understand it quite well 

Best regards ...Q



Poiema said:


> Oh very well done!! What an awesome experience THIS must have been for you. And an impressively large gathering as well. Ha! It appears we really need to get our act together here in the US.
> 
> *THANKS* for sharing your fotos and travel adventures, Q. What fun*!!!!*


Many thanks for watching, Poiema!!

I do think you're fine in the U.S. There's a lot of slingshot aficionados there. Perhaps what you need is to bring the sport to a more popular level.

I wouldn't mind to attend a competition there!! Let's hope that happens someday 

Cheers ...Q



crypter27 said:


> Now that looks like a good time! :king: :king: :king:


Indeed it was!!!

Thanks for the feedback!!

Cheers ...Q



Bob Fionda said:


> Happy land and much enjoyment over there. Our spanish cousins are closer to the slinghots sport then us. Thanks Hugo for the report and congrats for your achievement. I'm looking forward to seeing more news from you. Have a great time in that wonderful and friendly land.
> 
> Bob.


My friend Bob!!!

How's everything, sir!!!

I was counting you were on Sevilla this year  Please, do call me when you're in Spain. That way, we could attend a tournament together!!

I've been watching some Italian competitions here on the web too. It seems you have your thing going!!!

My best regards to you, Maestro!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Urban Fisher said:


> Man that looks like a wonderful time! Thanks for posting those pics, I really enjoy them!


Thanks, my friend!!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

WOW! That area looks beautiful. And the tournament looks like so much fun. I would love to travel the area and participate in such a tournament.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Charles said:


> WOW! That area looks beautiful. And the tournament looks like so much fun. I would love to travel the area and participate in such a tournament.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Many thanks for watching, sir!!! Hope everything's fine!!

The south is my favourite part of the Iberian Peninsula, both in Portugal and Spain. We share a lot of traditions in this region.

This day was indeed AWESOME!!! I've met new people who are also passionate about slingshots. It was great!!!

You're always welcome to come here one day!!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for the photos


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Tag said:


> Thanks for the photos


And thanks for watching, sir!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

( On the right, a providential holm oak, fallen on the countryside. I took some forks out of it!!!)

Somehow I knew you would! :rofl:

Great pictures my friend, looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

rockslinger said:


> ( On the right, a providential holm oak, fallen on the countryside. I took some forks out of it!!!)
> 
> Somehow I knew you would! :rofl:
> 
> Great pictures my friend, looks like a lot of fun!


LOL!!! You can bet on that, my friend!! That stuff (Quercus ilex) is hard as nails and with a beautiful grain!! Unmissable!!

And how're things are going, dear sir?? Glad to see you here!!! :wave:

Thanks for the feedback, master RS!!!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

Congratulation！ :violin:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

nike said:


> Congratulation！ :violin:


Thanks my friend!!

If you're referring to the tournament score, it wasn't that good!! 

But sure it was fun!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

You know how to vacation pictures are awesome. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Arnisador78 said:


> You know how to vacation pictures are awesome. Thanks so much for sharing.


Well, I try to have fun!!!! And my idea of fun are SLINGSHOTS!!! LOL!! 

Thanks for watching!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

looks like a really great time thanks for sharing Mr.Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

bigron said:


> looks like a really great time thanks for sharing Mr.Q


Indeed it was, Bigron!!!

Thanks for dropping by!!! :wave:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Are you in any of the pics Q?


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> Are you in any of the pics Q?


LOL!!! I was saying to myself "who'll be the first guy asking this??"  And it was you, my friend!!!

As a mere fact, I'm not in any of those pics. But the spanish guys posted one of me somewhere on FB. I'l try to send ya!!

Thanks for watching, Beanflip!!!

Best regards ...Q


----------

